# Need help identifying an Oceanic tank



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Sorry no pics as I found this gem on the way to work. 

It has an Oceanic Systems sticker on the tank trim, it's looks to maybe be a 37 gallon hexagon, or stretch hexagon reptile tank in composite granite with a matching stand. 

I googled Oceanic, but their website just shows aquariums. I also see that they make the lizard lounges, but can't find ANY hexagon tanks. 

It has I think 6 vents, and a pre-cut hole for wires, pumps, etc. 


Best part?? I got it on the roadside!!! It was sitting out there last night on my way home, and I promised myself that if it was still there in the morning I'd check it out. Sure enough it was. Thing is in GREAT shape, does have one 2-3" crack on the bottom of one panel, but no biggie since this will be for reptiles. 

Can anyone tell me what I've found??


----------



## JayzunBoget (Mar 7, 2008)

It is an old lizard lounge. The vents and the faux granite finish are the give aways. They are a bit overpriced so the only reason they were ever popular is the large range tht the company supplied. There are alot of discontinued sizes and shapes so it may be hard to get any support or supplies for it. If you have a good non-chain LPS then they may be able to order parts for it if you need it. One nice thing about the company is that the glass tops are quartz to allow uvb rays to penetrate.
Good luck and kudos on your ground score, tho' it may be up to you to turnit into something useful.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Oh, I plan on making my own canopy top possibly. 

I won't be doing anything with it until we get a new house because I have no room right now for tanks. 

Just couldn't leave it on the side of the road....


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like a model 30hex lizard lounge for sure. It's the same tank as their 30g hex aquarium, just reworked for herps. If you need a top, you can get one at any aquarium store that sells oceanic. It just won't have the two vents that were in the original.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 16, 2010)

JayzunBoget said:


> One nice thing about the company is that the glass tops are quartz to allow uvb rays to penetrate.


Hi

Do you know if this is true for the entire "glass" top? i recently acquired a 70 gal Oceanic lizard lounge and my lid is smooth on one half and what i can describe as refracted on the other half. 

I'm assuming that the "refracted" half is supposed to encourage efficient transfer of UVB light... but i'm not positive. :]


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The scored side is the quartz side. The front pane is smooth.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome thank you so much. Since Oceanic was absorbed into that other company it's like pulling teeth to get a reply to any questions on the lizard lounges.


----------



## BiGnEcK (Sep 29, 2010)

i just pick up a lizard lounge and one of the lids (quartz glass) has a crack in it where the vent is, sense this company doesn't make them anymore can you still find replacements any where??? this is about a 100+ gal tank with original stand.!!!
thanks for any help.


----------

